# Clear/Watery Droppings



## queenpoopsalot (Oct 21, 2014)

This morning all was well, normal droppings etc. This evening it switch over to watery dropping that are almost completely clear. She has also sleeping for most of the evening, with some occasional preening and requests for head/neck scratches. I am not sure what happened. She has been in a heavy molt for the last 2/3 days and it's only starting to slow down. Could this be causing it? The water bowl also seems to be lower then usual by this time of day. The dropping are what I would expect to see after her baths, since she like to drink most of the sink while she is walking around it in.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Clear droppings are called polyuria. Since she is having a heavy molt, and polyuria is brought on by stress, then the stress of the molt could be causing it. Since she is losing a lot of fluids she could be drinking more to make up for that.

Are the watery droppings still going on or did they only last an hour or two? If it was just an hour, she could have been sleeping for a while and then found out she was kind of thirsty and over drank. My 'tiel does this sometimes when she wakes up in the mornings and there are huge watery spots for a while. I think she may have been constantly stressed during the molt and her stress level has finally gone down so she's sleeping more to help recover from it.


----------



## queenpoopsalot (Oct 21, 2014)

It looks like it has mostly cleared up today. Still a little more water then usual though. I let her pig out on seeds for awhile today, 15 minutes later and a full crop she seemed to be back to her usual self. It looks like she is molting a little more today as well and her snippy attitude probably is also explained by that. About a week ago she finally gave up on small clutch of eggs she laid so there was a lot going on, stress could have very well or is the issue.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh yeah the eggs before the molt would have been additional stress, she must have been a little hormonal still and irritated and then the extra molt stress did not help. Like double stress. I'm glad she is doing better now!


----------

